# Layout update-Stuck-help experts!



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok so heres a few update pics. After the original main line went down I still had more track just dying to be used so nowhere to go but up! Now that the bridge is on the west end of the T&R Railroad I need to decide where to tie back into the mainline. 

So my problem is if I tie in going the opposite direction would this create a reversing loop?

If so how is this achieved? Is there a switch the train hits to reverse polarity in the track? 

A reversing loop wasn't part of the plan but would be cool on the layout.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

In DC a reversing loop is easy. You just need to create an isolated section somewhere withing the loop or the entire loop by puting insulated rail joiners in place of the metal ones. Put in a double pole double throw switch to suppy power to the isolated section and reverse the polarity while the train is isolated from the rest of the track.
They also sell electronic units to replace the switch and make it automatic too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Though I've never done a block-wired reverse loop, my understanding is that you would reverse polarity on the section of track that is NOT being used by the train. That way, the train can be running on its "reverse section", and when it gets to the main section (with polarity now reversed there), it can keep running along.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's much easier with O-scale and non-derailing switches, just stick a switch there, it'll take care of itself.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea, You third rail A/C guy's have all the easy to hook up stuff!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey pumper, in your first picture the shelf under the shelf looks like it is going to fall off the wall.
I would hate to see you wreck something.

Your layout is coming along nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok I am still letting the first 2 responses sink in. I think I "get it". 

So if I leave a "break" or cut in the tracks where it ties back into the mainline it should keep on going the same direction? Due to tight space it seems the only option is to tie in going the other way. 



gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's much easier with O-scale and non-derailing switches, just stick a switch there, it'll take care of itself.


Yea whats up with these HO switches? Sometimes it sends half the train flying off the table. Notice the white guard rails? After a few good derails and broken trains all over the floor I added some ugly guard rails.



big ed said:


> Hey pumper, in your first picture the shelf under the shelf looks like it is going to fall off the wall.
> I would hate to see you wreck something.
> 
> Your layout is coming along nice.:thumbsup:


Lol. :laugh: Good eye dude! I gave it a push back. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You will have to put breaks on both rails at both ends to create a Zone or Block.
I'm going to be doing a quickie how to today or tomorrow that will show you how to make "guard rails" or Safe landscaping solutions to aid in the anti destruction of engines and rolling stock. I've had some problems in the past myself and watching $450 worth of engines and Amtrak cars go flying to their death in no fun at all!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> You will have to put breaks on both rails at both ends to create a Zone or Block.
> I'm going to be doing a quickie how to today or tomorrow that will show you how to make "guard rails" or Safe landscaping solutions to aid in the anti destruction of engines and rolling stock. I've had some problems in the past myself and watching $450 worth of engines and Amtrak cars go flying to their death in no fun at all!


Bummer! 

Everything I have is 2nd hand and needed some sort of repair to get going. A real bummer to see hours of work go to [email protected]#$ in 2 seconds! Couplers and trucks and axles all over! AHHHHHH....... The kids get a kick out of it! However I find I like working on my RR as much as watching it run. Lesson learned. 

So make the whole upper level it own zone? Breaks @ both ends right. 

And then a separate transformer? Already on for when the train hits this point?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Duhhh.. Totally forgot about dual trottle Cab A = main Cab B = loop. works great and non stop after you get used to it!
Humm Now all you need is a dual trottle/Cab powerpack
Which couplers are you using?
Horn and hook or kadee?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I dunno. I have read Kadee is the way to go. Here is what I have. I know the heights are all out of whack. Something I am just learning about. As you guys can guess............Yea they come apart at random! Not so bad if I'm paying attention. If not the crash on the next time around gets my attention! Lol.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep Hook and Horn.
They will drive you insane after a while!
Kadee's are the only way to go!


----------

